# I lost my fish what is a proper buriel?



## tinainky42431 (May 24, 2008)

I am so sad I tried to save it but it was to late ,I was wondering what is a proper buriel for my fish Pirate.
:BIGweepy: May God rest his soul


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

)': Aww I'm so sorry to hear you lost your fish... RIP Pirate!

Well, I've heard people say they cremate their fish... but if you want to do a burial, you just have to dig a REALLY deep hole since animals will dig them up if it's not deep enough.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

a proper burial does not sound so proper, but it is by far the best way to dispose of a dead fish. Wrap it in paper towel, put the towel inside a ziploc bag, zip it shut and throw it in the trash.

Anything else can potentially add whatever killed the sick fish to the sewage system and possibly foul up the beneficial bacteria at a treatment plant.


----------

